# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > C++  (Non Visual C++ Issues) >  Advanced C programming Book?

## FoxieWike

I have completed Basic C programming.. Can you guys recommend me some MOST Advanced C programing book?

----------


## VictorN

[moved from *Visual C++ Programming* Forum]

----------


## 2kaud

Consider Extreme C - Taking you to the limit
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Extreme-Tak...23/ref=sr_1_14

----------

